# Behringer UCA202 Mac Question



## gdeangel (Aug 5, 2010)

I had been previously using a Behringer UCA202 soundcard & Radio Shack SPL meter to make measurements with REW on a Windows laptop.

Recently I purchased a MacBook Pro (OS 10.6.4) and with the same soundcard I can no longer control the input volume either through the MIDI or with REW. Without being able to adjust the input volume, the input level is too low to make a measurement (or calibration file).

Has anyone else had the same experience and know how to resolve this situation?

Thanks


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum!

Unfortunately, if the UCA202 doesn’t “play nice” with your computer, you’ll have to find another sound card that does. See here for tips on finding a suitable card.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## MA1 (Feb 5, 2011)

Does this mean doesnt work properly with a Mac due to Mac operating system or to the Mac itself. Will the Behringer202 work properly with the Mac running Windows 7 ? Thanks.


----------



## brian6751 (Jul 8, 2010)

i know this is an old thread but i wanted to post the solution. i had this exact problem with my Mac and the same USB soundcard. it DOES work with Mac, you just have to choose "Built-In Input" under the Input Device Preferences. i had to crank the volume all the way up but it was within 6db.


----------

